# I have a John Deere Onan 318 generator set



## __ChoosingHappiness__ (Feb 22, 2017)

Looking into what it takes to run it. 

It is either Propane or LP. 

I bought it used, came with a regulator, but no tank, and Inneed to figure out how to hook it up to a forklift tank so I can see if it will run on propane. 

Also I may need some help figuring out what oil to use.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

JD dealers seem to be everywhere, save yourself some potentially very expensive headaches and call and ask them about the oil and have model and serial number handy and see about ordering a manual for it. JMHO


----------



## lissa (May 1, 2018)

So after one year what would you suggest Propane or LP? Hope it will help other.


----------

